#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ΤΟΛ - ΡΑΦ: Ξυλότυποι

## Γιάννης Γ

@Αλέξανδρο

Σου είναι δύσκολο να ανεβάσεις κάποια σχέδια- ξυλότυπους,καθώς οτι έχω δει απ αυτά ήταν στην διαδικτυακή παρουσίαση.Μου άρεσε πάντως η ιδέα στις λεπτομέρειες των υποστυλωμάτων,όπου βλέπεις όλες τις ράβδους και τη θέση τους και δίπλα τις διατομές τους.Βέβαια απαιτεί περισσότερο χώρο και χαρτί.

----------


## Barracuda

Αυτο τι ειναι?

----------


## cna

Λάθος επιλογή οπλισμού.  :Αστειευόμενος:  Έτσι όπως έχει επιλέξει τον οπλισμό καλώς χρησιμοποιεί και δευτερεύοντες οπλισμούς περίσφιγξης. Θα μπορούσε όμως να το αποφύγει με την χρήση οπλισμού μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Οι ξυλότυποι θέλουν λίγο μετακίνηση αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι καλοί. Το πως θα βγουν εξαρτάται από τις επιλογές του μελετητή.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Αλέξανδρε,με τι λόγο εξάντλησης CR έκανες τη μελέτη?Είναι ένα θέμα αυτό....

----------


## Pappos

Οι ξυλότυποι που βγάζει το πρόγραμμα δεν είναι κατά εμέ αποδεκτοί. Υπάρχουν αρκετά λαθάκια και οι οπλισμοί είναι λίγο περίπλοκοι στο διάβασμα. Θέλει πολύ δουλειά μετά ώστε να γίνει σωστό σιδέρωμα. Έπειτα στο πινακάκι αφού υπάρχουν τα αναπτύγματα έπρεπε και στις λεπτομέρειες να φάινονται και τα τύμπανα. Και εάν βάζει ευθύγραμμα σίδερα για τις πλάκες ας το έκανε με πλέγματα που είναι και πιο εύκολα κατασκευαστικά. Όπως είπα μετά θέλει αρκετή δουλειά στο AutoCAD...που σημαίνει οτι αυξάνεται και το κόστος μελέτης. Δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμο για εμένα. Παλιά είχα ρωτήσει εάν υπολογίζει μυκητοειδής πλάκες και φυτευτά υποστυλώματα. Επίσης εάν υπολογίζει γενική κοιτόστρωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Η συζήτηση εδώ περιορίζεται στους ξυλοτύπους του ΡΑΦ.
Για τις δυνατότητες του προγράμματος γίνεται συζήτηση σ' *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα

----------

